# Injection sites & Previous trouble!



## Harry (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi Guys.

I have ran several cycles over the last several years, One thing i never seem to get is why without fail the site inflames?
On this cycle in particular i have found it has bruised and lumped up in a oval shape... (bruise roughly 2" x 1.5" )

I have pinned in the middle delt before no problem, apart from slighty painful to raise the particular arm for a few days (laterally) 

Now my question is, 1, what am I potentially doing so wrong?

2, Do bodybuilders with the view of gaining mass inject using the subcutaneous method? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## deadlift666 (Oct 11, 2014)

What compounds are you using? What's your injection  technique? What size needles do you use? Prooer sterilization? New needles every time? How much fluid volume per injection?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 11, 2014)

For me its who makes the gear.I had shit 1 cc would cripple me and i had shit 3 cc i felt nothing.If u got pharma then its something your doing or how your body reacts to the ester your using


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 11, 2014)

I can put 3ml in a quad with a 1-1/2" 25ga, no problem.  Try pinning deeper.  I never do oils subQ


----------



## Harry (Oct 11, 2014)

at the moment i am running Dhacks Dbol as a kickstarter and pinning tren acetate (Stax&Pharmak) & Sus (Jackal labs & Pharmak) twice a week @ 1mm each.

I have bluey's for pinning & Greens for drawing.
Area is always swabbed before and after pinn, then massaged with swab on site.



I got the subc off this: http://www.steroid.com/How-To-Inject-Steroids.php#


----------



## Harry (Oct 11, 2014)

from research I have collected from various questioned lumps and subQ pinns, my lumps & bruising seems to lead to not going deep enough on the glute.. But what seems to be the lumps is just oil clumps which have gathered between skin and muscle and take a good while to disperse/absorb as the fatty tissue has less blood flow.

So the lumps i seem to get is basically down to performing a IM Pinn but actually becoming a Subq (due to depth of neddle)

So in conclusion I shall have to use larger Pinns to correctly perform a IM injection !


----------



## Luscious Lei (Oct 12, 2014)

SubQ injections of oil are manageable only for those on TRT who inject low volume, when cycling you must go IM, large volume of oil injected subQ will give lumps, hematomas, rashes, etc...


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 12, 2014)

2ml injections should be causing your little PIP IMO.

I do not pin delts but I do pin quads, glutes, and VG (ventroglute).


----------



## JOMO (Oct 13, 2014)

I still get on and off sites that react. Scar tissue build up, shaking while doing glute injects cause my lats seem to cramp. Could be not getting deep enough into the tissue, gear, injecting to fast. I've pinned one cc and felt what you have but then 3cc and nothing. For me, warming the oil, and lifting that body part and foam rolling have helped me personally. I can't do delts at all, pip and pain for days just isn't worth it for me. Are you rotating sites enough?


----------



## Harry (Oct 14, 2014)

JOMO said:


> I still get on and off sites that react. Scar tissue build up, shaking while doing glute injects cause my lats seem to cramp. Could be not getting deep enough into the tissue, gear, injecting to fast. I've pinned one cc and felt what you have but then 3cc and nothing. For me, warming the oil, and lifting that body part and foam rolling have helped me personally. I can't do delts at all, pip and pain for days just isn't worth it for me. Are you rotating sites enough?



when on cycle i switch between glutes, so at the moment i am pinning 1ml of sus & 1ml of tren on sunday and wednesday. 

when i started this post i had large bruising from previous two pins. now done in other side deeper. was fine all day yesterday, today it is sore to walk and hugely swollen, but the swelling isn't between skin muscle like normal lumps ... WTF am i doing wrong? 

(ps, not had any tren cough yet)


----------

